# WHITE-Mod. 43 rotary electric sewing machine.



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm looking for an old machine that will sew thick items like for crafts. Such as denim or cotton braided rugs. 

This one is for sale on craigslist for 125.00 with the cabinet.

http://wichita.craigslist.org/atq/3614659601.html

I have asked for pictures. However, that price seems a bit high, what do you think?


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It would be pretty high around here, in your area, I don't know. I'm not sure if you want to sew denim and braided rugs, or denim braided rugs. I think I would look for a used commercial machine. I think expecting a home sewing machine to sew braided rugs is asking too much. I think some of the 50's era singers are supposed to be able to sew very heavy things--301, 401 ect. If you are just sewing the strips and not the braids, most good older machines in good shape could do it.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry if I wasn't clear. I take cotton scraps and make braided rugs. Not real commercial type braided rugs. They aren't any thicker than a seam on a pair of denim pants. 
I do lots of crafts, so sewing things like a denim purse and the like it would need to do.
I was thinking it was a high price. He can't send me pictures, so I will keep looking. Thanks for the input Molly.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's one I am working on.



>


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That would be about $50 over market where I am. I've been watching around and have seen several of that model sit and sit and the price gets lower and still no takers.

I think they are decent machines though, and often the cabinet has more to do with the price than the machine. Not sure how easy it is to get attachments if you want them. 

Just about any of the older machines will handle what you want to sew - they aren't anywhere near "industrial" like so many adds claim, but with all metal gears they last and last compared to a lot newer machines.

So far, every older machine we've gotten has needed a significant amount of cleaning and adjusting - and then they run so smooth and quiet. They all ran "OK" to start with, but they were really improved with some "love".


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Macybaby, that's what I needed to know. I will keep looking for a better price. I don't know how to "love" the old machines to well, but there is an excellent singer sewing machine store in town that might be able to do that for me. I am going shopping tomorrow, I will ask them.


----------



## Hummingbird (Aug 21, 2002)

Yes, definitely look for all metal gears. I have a workhorse of a machine that is 35 years old and it will sew jeans, tent canvas, boat vinyl (yes the men in my family like me to 'fix' all sorts of things, LOL) and those metal gears just keep on going.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That rug is very cute! 

Glad you've decided to look further - definitely on the high side.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

_flowergurl_,

I'm in the process of making a denim quilt. Lots of seams to sew ( 2 layers ) and lots of existing seams to sew over ( 4 -5 layers ). Most of my newer machines 60s and up, stall out on seams over 3 layers. They just don't have the heart to do it.
The older straight stitch machines such as the Singer 66s, Whites and Kenmores and the Japanese clones do very well with the layers of denim

I would agree to stay away from any machines with plastic gears. 

Would I be so bold as to offer a suggestion I'd suggest a Singer Mdl 66-16 or newer.

Joe


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree with using the older machines for heavy stitching. I have several old Singers like the 66, 1591, 301A and 235. When I took them to the service man, he told me I had a gold mine of machines and to forget the new ones that did all the fancy work. I do lots of stuff with mine. He showed me how to sew leather with the 301A and I could hardly believe how good it did. Same with the 66. So when the boys needs their jeans patched, it is mom or grandma that gets the jeans to do for them with one of her trusty machines. LOL Our son used to be an auctioneer before he became disabled and when one came thru the auction that no one wanted to bid on, he would bid for me and then I got them. So now I have about 25 or so different Singers to use. Still no Featherweight, tho. I want one so bad. So the dream goes on. LOL Good luck with your sewing, the rugs are so pretty. I chrochet mine from strips I cut from old tee shirts.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I remember my mom making a rug like that and doing most of the work by hand. Then I wound up tripping on it several times.  It lasted for what seems like forever. If my memory is correct she used an old Singer that we grew up with to put it together. 

_MoTightwad_, I understand the wanting the featherweight. Wanted one all my life and finally got one. At a pretty penny and now can't seem to bring myself to sew with it yet. 
One of these days soon though.
Elaine


----------

